# Eating tile grout



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

My little treasures are free ranging in a tiled area. Though they are supervised, we can't stop them from grinding their teeth into the cement/grout in between the tiles. I tap on the floor and say 'no' when I catch them doing this. But it's not stopping them. I caught Rascal eating a small piece of grout last night, and took it away from him. I'm wondering how dangerous the grout is for them??


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Mine did this too when I was free ranging in the bathroom. I was forever removing grout from their mouths. I don't think they actually ingest it though, just grind it up with their teeth. This was months ago and they never got sick.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks! One way of keeping those little teeth in shape!


----------

